

XFS to ext4 for user storage – why PythonAnywhere made the switch - detaro
http://blog.pythonanywhere.com/110/

======
detaro
Takeaways:

* Test your backups as comprehensive as possible!

* even old and tried file systems still can react strangely in strange states?

